# UT Austin 2012



## brittak (Aug 13, 2011)

I've received several DMs about the UT MFA programs, so I'm starting this thread so we have a place to talk about it.

The biggest question I've gotten is whether Austin is as good a place to live and make movies as LA or NY. Well, it depends on what kind of movies you want to make. Austin definitely has an active film community, but most of the movies made here are indies. There aren't as many opportunities as you'd find in LA or NY, but you'll have a much easier time getting a gig on one of them because the community is so tight, you'll know a lot of people. That said, if you're interested in working in TV or big industry films, you won't get a lot of chances to do that while you're living in Austin. A lot of people choose to stay and work in Austin when they graduate. Others move away to LA or NY.

Austin as a city is wonderful. First, it's very cheap. It's also sunny and flat and very bikeable. The public transit, however, is not great. If you're in the production program, you're definitely going to need a car in order to get around the city and make your movies. If you're a sreenwriter, having a car is certainly convenient, but not strictly necessary. If you're used to huge cities, Austin will feel small. It's the kind of place where you'll run into someone you know at the Home Depot or the movie theater. Sometimes, that's stifling, but it definitely helps build connections.

I imagine that UT is attractive to many of you because of it's price tag. It's a fantastic price tag. It's a state school, so it's pretty cheap to begin with. Then, in your second and third years, you start earning in-state tuition, and you're guaranteed TAships, which cover tuition and then some. You'll still leave with student loans, but it's only a fraction of what you'd spend at USC or NYU or most other places.

Hit me up if you have other questions, and good luck!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks so much brittak!

You're always so helpful. I applied to UT last year, and I'm applying again this year. I've decided to re-do my entire application and, hopefully, this year will yield better results. I'll definitely message you if I have any questions.


----------



## Jaroslav (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey brittak, thank you so much for starting this thread. Austin is one of the schools I'm applying to, and definitely one I would love to get into. My question is: how important would you say is the creative portfolio submitted with the application? I've made short films throughout the years, but writing has been my focus for most of the time, so my visual work is good but not spectacular. I know that one can get into NYU (for example) with a very strong writing sample and letter - does Austin operate similarly, or is the visual portfolio the most important part of the application, one that ultimately decides?


----------



## HedgesPictures (Sep 7, 2011)

Still a little bummed I didn't get into this program lol

A great program and a great city. Ah well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## brittak (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Jaroslav,

I'm not sure what weight the admissions committee puts on which parts of the application.  All I can tell you is my own experience. I had a very informal training in film before I came to UT (i.e. I took a video camera out with come of my more experienced friends on the weekend and I shot a movie).  On the other hand, I think my writing sample and personal statement were pretty strong. I think every admission committee has to recognize that people are coming into the program with different strengths, and different gaps in their experience.  If you're applying to school with an immaculate portfolio well, then, you probably don't need school.

In the end, all you can do is submit your best work, close your eyes, and hope they see something they like.  Good luck!


----------



## Wisnoshy (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi brittak,
I applied to Texas 2 years ago and didn't get in.  I read some info shortly after about a guy who was rejected by all the schools he applied to, then got into all 6 he applied to the next year, in part because he tailored his personal statement to what each school was looking for. ie Florida State loves candidates who know how to collaborate with others. So I guess my question for you is what specific qualities does Texas look for in an MFA film production candidate?


----------



## amypj (Nov 8, 2011)

Wisnoshy, I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I was accepted to UT this year. I haven't heard from anyone about what kind of qualities UT look for, but I get a feel that they like people with interesting life experience which makes them good storytellers. People in my class come from various backgrounds, and I've found them all very interesting people. For example, if you did something interesting in other countries, mention it. I just have found the majority, if not all, of us have been to more than one countries (I don't know what that means, but I found it interesting). I'm sure brittak can answer your question better, but hope my input would be somewhat helpful.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Nov 13, 2011)

Question about the admission system UT uses. Submitting essay's and projects seems to be quite a pain on this site. I went to the my essays section as they directed and I was able to submit my statement of purpose but I cannot find any area that will allow me to submit my creative writing samples and my academic writing samples. Am I just overlooking it?


----------



## brittak (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Winoshy,

I think amypj has a point about international experience, but I wouldn't say it's necessarily a priority for the admissions committee. In my cohort, for instance, only maybe a third of us have international experience.

What seemed to work for me when I was writing my statement was to be specific. Specificity helps the admissions people figure out what kind of candidate you'll be. If you're interested in a specific kind of filmmaking, a specific genre, a specific topic, a specific technique, talk about that. Be passionate, be interested, don't be general. There's a reason you want to go to film school, and it's going to be different from everyone else's reasons because you're different from everyone else. Talk about that.


----------



## darkew (Nov 15, 2011)

Can any one shed some light on the Academic Writing Sample?

I don't have an old paper to use, they were all stolen from my computers. Should I start a new one? Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## 1080p (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a heads up, I looked through my emails from last year and today was the date on my rejection email form last year. SO i imagine we should hear very soon about UT


----------



## Willi (Feb 15, 2012)

I would definitely rewrite your statement of purpose. What films have you worked on in the past year? What have you learned making your own films?

UT is a great school and great program. I was accepted there for undergrad but chose to go to Texas A&M instead. That said you are making contacts in the Texas filmmaking community.


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got an email informing me I was weightlisted.  It's a bit disappointing, but considering how few applicants they accept, I can't feel too bad about it.  Plus, I still might get in.

Good luck to everyone.  You should be hearing soon.


----------



## karlaa (Feb 22, 2012)

well, for one i can not tell if Austin is a better place to live in than NY or LA.. although i am not from US i guess that texas is not a bad place to live in..is just that you might not become as popular as an LA-er or new yorker


new wedding ideas


----------



## Homanath (Oct 11, 2020)

darkew said:


> Can any one shed some light on the Academic Writing Sample?
> 
> I don't have an old paper to use, they were all stolen from my computers. Should I start a new one? Does anyone have any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


I am in same problem. Can anybody help me out?


----------

